# Board games



## LukeW (Sep 29, 2010)

Is this the right forum to post this in?

Anyway, I'm after some board games for my class (specifically: Settlers of Catan, Carcassonne, Blokus and Ticket to Ride).

If I buy them in Australia it's going to cost me about three times as much than if I bought them from an American store (not taking P&H into account).

I'm really after a good US site that sells these games and that will also post internationally.

Any ideas?

Thanks.

Luke


----------



## Pyan (Sep 29, 2010)

Moved to Gaming, as probably more appropriate...


----------



## LukeW (Sep 29, 2010)

Oops.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Annette (Sep 29, 2010)

Have you tried Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more x


----------



## LukeW (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, tried that.

Unfortunately Amazon won't ship board games to Australia (not sure why).


----------



## digs (Sep 29, 2010)

When you find a good site, let me know! HJ and I play Settlers and Carcassonne with our friends on occasion. Dominion's another goodie if you've nawt tried it already.


----------



## Tinsel (Oct 7, 2010)

I could give you a Canadian website that does sell all of these games, but you would have to ask them if they would ship it to Australia using a carrier such as DHL. 

I've ordered a few games from them before.


----------



## highscorewins (Nov 15, 2010)

Do you have a particular  board game in mind? Are you going to resell it just for personal use? I was about to post a link here but it doesn't allow me. Just search on google 'board games US' you might find what I want to tell you.


----------

